# line control while wading



## 2thDr (Jan 25, 2014)

I own a couple stripping baskets, have found them awkward to use. For many years have just dealt with tangled line and grass. I have a poling skiff, but would rather stalk on foot. Suggestions?


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Practice stripping to your rod hand. Takes a little getting used to but I've done it wading the surf. Strip line and place coil into 1 or 2 of your fingers of your rod hand. I found that bigger coils are easier to manage.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

I agree...hate wading baskets. I like to have about 30 ft of line out beyond the rod tip and the rest keep it coiled in your hand. The reason for the about 30 ft is to minimize the number of backcasts and its about the right amount to easily manage in the water by just rolling it where you want it...just like the spey guys use it as an "anchor" for casts. One hard forward cast, releasing the coils, you can shoot enough line for most situations.


----------



## Joe T (Dec 13, 2012)

^^^^ this........


----------



## Outearly (Nov 17, 2009)

I read these posts, walked out into the back yard and gave it a try. The results were....comical, to put it in the most complimentary way I can.

Do you guys have a video link of someone holding the loops with their rod hand, or would you mind elaborating? What I had had in my mind after reading the posts was clearly not right.
Thanks for the help...


----------



## Joe T (Dec 13, 2012)

youtube is your friend.


----------



## Outearly (Nov 17, 2009)

Many thanks- looks like something to learn


----------

